# First camping post of 2017



## 3ringer

We haven't camped since October . I need to get some home projects done this winter so I can go camping when good weather comes back. On my list of places to camp this year are Fall Creek Falls Tennessee, Hard Labor Creek SP, Vogel SP, Tallulah River and James Island County Park SC . Looking forward to new adventures with our Trail Manor .


----------



## blood on the ground

You might want to call ahead for Vogel it stays booked up


----------



## 3ringer

I made my reservation this past October for next October. It is Georgia's most popular park so you have to reserve in advance for reservations. We were there in October and it was great. I believe the leaves were actually more colorful in November than October. I may make reservations for cloudland canyon for November.


----------



## T-N-T

I just unhooked the camper about 30 minutes ago.
Aint nothing wrong with winter camping.  I was even in the mountains.
Had to go out and clear the ice out of my supply water hose Saturday morning.


----------



## Oldstick

3ringer said:


> We haven't camped since October . I need to get some home projects done this winter so I can go camping when good weather comes back. On my list of places to camp this year are Fall Creek Falls Tennessee, Hard Labor Creek SP, Vogel SP, Tallulah River and James Island County Park SC . Looking forward to new adventures with our Trail Manor .



Glad you reminded me.  I've got to pop ours up and do a couple repairs and a little inside cleaning.  I'll be ready to go again then.


----------



## Paymaster

I love winter camping. Not so much, summer camping.


----------



## 3ringer

TopherAndTick said:


> I just unhooked the camper about 30 minutes ago.
> Aint nothing wrong with winter camping.  I was even in the mountains.
> Had to go out and clear the ice out of my supply water hose Saturday morning.



Where did you camp


----------



## T-N-T

River falls by the gorge 
"Tallulah Gorge"

Not the state park, but a huge Campground about one mile north on the east side of the hwy

I highly recommend this place.  Open year round.  Most spots are on the little river there.  New owners and they will do what ever it takes to make you happy.

Lots of spots are close together and some don't have sewege.  BUT, you are not likely to be bothered by this.  I have not been and been there twice.

I will be going back too.

For new year's they had a party with a DJ and food.  In a huge event room.
Also will have parties in June and Halloween and for the eclipse in aug. or Sept. ( I don't remember)

Give em a try.  There is lots to do in the area for hiking and whatnot.  And then come back for a campfire and meet new people.

Also- boathouse was very clean and ready to use for those who need them.


----------



## T-N-T

Oh, and they have rental cabins and rental campers fr those who don't own one


----------



## 3ringer

I think that place use to be a private cg and turned public under new management. I had a family member camp there recently and they enjoyed it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Trail Manors are cool campers. Had one that we loved.


----------



## 3ringer

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trail Manors are cool campers. Had one that we loved.



They are the best of both worlds. I like a popup camper that we can get into primitive areas. My wife wanted a toilet and shower. The TrailManor fits the bill really good. It is amazing of their size opened up. Later when we are too old for back country primitive camping, we can get a full size travel trailer. They tow like a dream too with little wind resistance.


----------



## T-N-T

3ringer said:


> I think that place use to be a private cg and turned public under new management. I had a family member camp there recently and they enjoyed it.



Yep.  Old owners took in a bunch of money from selling timeshares.  Then they, ummm, how do I say, split.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

3ringer said:


> They are the best of both worlds. I like a popup camper that we can get into primitive areas. My wife wanted a toilet and shower. The TrailManor fits the bill really good. It is amazing of their size opened up. Later when we are too old for back country primitive camping, we can get a full size travel trailer. They tow like a dream too with little wind resistance.



Yep, we got too old. Got a self contained 19 ft. Just push a button for everything. Even the hitch.


----------



## 660griz

TopherAndTick said:


> Yep.  Old owners took in a bunch of money from selling timeshares.  Then they, ummm, how do I say, split.



I was a 'member' about 8 years ago. A friend quit claimed it to me for free. Owners sent me a letter about a year later asking for $2500 for legal defense or something like that. I told them politely...uh, no. I quit claimed the deed back to them in Clayton. They threatened to sue me. I told them to do whatever they had to do and I would do the same. Never heard from them again. 
Glad to see new owners are doing it right. That is a very nice place. I may have to give it a shot this year.

Just dropped my camper off for more warranty work. My next scheduled camp is in April at Grayton Beach State Park. IF, I get the camper back sooner I will do some boondocking at the club and West Point for some fishing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Paymaster said:


> I love winter camping. Not so much, summer camping.



Me too!!


----------



## 660griz

My love of winter vs summer is definitely determined by where I am winter/summer camping. Summer camping in Georgia. Not so much.
Summer camping in the Rockies. Awesome.


----------



## T-N-T

Summer camping ga above 3000 ft is good.


----------



## Milkman

TopherAndTick said:


> River falls by the gorge
> "Tallulah Gorge"
> 
> Not the state park, but a huge Campground about one mile north on the east side of the hwy
> 
> I highly recommend this place.  Open year round.  Most spots are on the little river there.  New owners and they will do what ever it takes to make you happy.
> 
> Lots of spots are close together and some don't have sewege.  BUT, you are not likely to be bothered by this.  I have not been and been there twice.
> 
> I will be going back too.
> 
> For new year's they had a party with a DJ and food.  In a huge event room.
> Also will have parties in June and Halloween and for the eclipse in aug. or Sept. ( I don't remember)
> 
> Give em a try.  There is lots to do in the area for hiking and whatnot.  And then come back for a campfire and meet new people.
> 
> Also- boathouse was very clean and ready to use for those who need them.



Do these folks have a website?


----------



## 3ringer

Milkman said:


> Do these folks have a website?



http://www.riverfallsatthegorge.com/


----------



## riprap

We were spoiled when the kids were under school age, you can go just about anywhere on short notice during the week while school is in. Now I will have to be planning my trips months in advance.


----------



## T-N-T

riprap said:


> We were spoiled when the kids were under school age, you can go just about anywhere on short notice during the week while school is in. Now I will have to be planning my trips months in advance.



You ain't kidding
I already booked 4th of July this year and will nail down labor day in the next week or so
You have to these days


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> We were spoiled when the kids were under school age, you can go just about anywhere on short notice during the week while school is in. Now I will have to be planning my trips months in advance.



Along with fishing and hunting trips.. Stupid schools getting in the way of fun!


----------

